
How Apple Can Make Their FBI Problems Go Away - xoa
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6033
======
cmurf
I think there is almost no chance Apple will offer an optional bootloader
password. It's not a great Ux for one thing. Another is how does the user do a
reset? In case they forget the usual unlock code, the consequence is they lose
everything on the encrypted volume, including their data, but not the OS
itself which just reverts to a "first boot" requiring setup from scratch. What
does this look like when the bootloader chain is encrypted, presumably
including all or critical parts of the OS itself? That's non-trivial.

------
jjgreen
Broken site: never-ending reload "checking your browser ..."

~~~
cmurf
Works for me.

